# How do you program your Whelen Justice Light Bar?



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

The towing company I just started with has 3 new Whelen Justice Light bars and a couple whelen edge's. Are they only programmable with a flasher module/switch or can you use the magnetic keychain that smaller whelen's have. I've got the keychain from my other job. If they do utilize the keychain, where is the sensor?


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Whelen products do not utilize magnet pattern change switches. You would need to use the pattern change switch or lead respectively. Glad someone is buying Mini-Justices, I have 4 in stock that won't move.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

the justice bars have to be programmed with the scan lock wire and a momentary switch. or you can just touch it to the power wire. there is no magnetic sensor on the bars


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

all the recent whelen products have a white/w-purple stripe. touch to power only for a sec or so. if it dont have that wire you will need thats if it is a low power bar. low power bars are controlled via about 16 or so light gauge wires. those need to go to a switch. if the bar has only a main power cable with a smaller gray/blue wires it needs a b-link program to change the patterns. and a mpco1 or a mpco2


----------

